# JBLs D2 compression driver



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I having a keen interest in getting a set to try out. I like the fact that I am reading it has less distortion and no HF roll off issues. Weather they sound good in a car or not, I want to try it. I just can't find where to buy a set tho. 

Does anyone have a hookup on a set? Or know where to buy ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

seen 'em used on ebay for 490 a pop.

otherwise...

your local professional JBL dealer should be able to hook you up with a VTX 25, maybe for 13K?


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Keep in mind they are NOT a 1" throat driver, won't mate up with any of the automotive horns...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

but they are coming...

FOH article on D2's:

"Prototypes having voice coils with diameters of 1.5-, 1.75- and 2- inches and 1- or 1.5-inch exits have also been developed by JBL."


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I mentioned that in the other horn thread...

That article is from 2012. Yeah, they are coming, so is Christmas...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so is arcs ps8 controller


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh , there not out yet? Okay , yeah I was reading about a 1" version on another website. Damn . I frikking can't wait. I have a few pennies saved up for them.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cajunner said:


> seen 'em used on ebay for 490 a pop.
> 
> otherwise...
> 
> your local professional JBL dealer should be able to hook you up with a VTX 25, maybe for 13K?


Ha! I'm about 11k under budget


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> Ha! I'm about 11k under budget


someone like ErinH who can apparently make Kef flagship concentrics appear by divination, or Patrick Bateman who may have a line on them due to plenty of overlap into diyaudio sectors, but I'd look at getting 'em used.

I'd build molds for them if the exit angle/throat diameter needed some special massage, if I could get a pair myself.


thehatedguy has said he's got a pair of straight horns, I'd like to see the D2 use a straight configuration so the best outcome possible, or lower horn involvement would help.

I would even cut my Veritas clones and turn them into straight bodies, if the D2 would play nice, I believe the Veritas has the most swept area/volume of all the car audio horns so the 500 hz low end one might get from a D2 could be all acoustic levered up, all the way down into the lower midrange.

I'm sure if you look a while some will come available, it appears to be a success in their VTX series of products, pro boxes...


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cajunner said:


> someone like ErinH who can apparently make Kef flagship concentrics appear by divination, or Patrick Bateman who may have a line on them due to plenty of overlap into diyaudio sectors, but I'd look at getting 'em used.
> 
> I'd build molds for them if the exit angle/throat diameter needed some special massage, if I could get a pair myself.
> 
> ...


I heard a VTX at red rocks , it was f ing amazing through and through . I know I could get a set of tads for same cost which could be awesome too , but I think I can fit the d2 on the dash in a small horn pretty easily. I would guess the 1" version wouldn't be much more than a 2408 , maybe a bit taller that's it


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The M2 should be fairly easy to find; even Guitar Center is selling it:

Another North East GTG (Go To Gorilla's)! - Page 17 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

Admittedly, won't be at all of them, but it seems to be relatively mass market.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The M2 should be fairly easy to find; even Guitar Center is selling it:
> 
> Another North East GTG (Go To Gorilla's)! - Page 17 - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews
> 
> Admittedly, won't be at all of them, but it seems to be relatively mass market.


Whoa !!! What is this m2? 

On a side note , I took the time and did careful left and right eq on the 2408h , gosh dam that's a nice sounding driver on ES mini horn! I'm just like wow! I'm amazed how nice it sounds up high and I even have 16k cut 3db and 20k at 0db on eq. Gosh darn that 2408h gets down wit it crossed at2k. I moved my dash horns so they are parallel and not towed in and had to ajust right side down 4db because it throws so much sound to other side. I haven't heard a off axis horn do so nice way up high like this, ! I can't wait till I have more dam time to make a set of horns, my 6 kids eat up every last second and I barley have time say hi my friends on here. It was you Dood that got me to try dash horns and I'm so glad I did, the next car I get I will do under dash horns and hope it works out, but for now I got to burn up another 50kmiles on this car before I can get my 200000mi out of it.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

https://www.jblpro.com/ProductAttachments/M2_Brochure_Jan2013.pdf

I'll just put a set of these in my car, carve out part of the dash and car to make them fit


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

These what you are looking for?

JBL D2430K Tweeter for JBL M2 #5032754X - Speaker Exchange[product-gallery]/0/


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn I need a set of those.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Each diaphragm has a different Fs. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I need 3 of these, -Left -Center -Right presentation.

how do you make a center car audio horn optimized for driver seating... or do you just go symmetrical and call it a 2-seater? 

Plop this on a Tractrix 60X90 going from the firewall in, with the other two sitting outside the foot wells, using the sheet metal under foot as your lens. Maybe throw in a couple of heavy gauge acoustically transparent screens for parallel footsies rests where the floor should have been...

the entire firewall could be rebuilt and the dash itself made from transparent screen/grill cloth covers, so you'd essentially be sitting 30 degrees from center in a cubed listening room 38" tall by 54 inches wide, and with a rear folded horn comprising the rear deck/axle hump space, blasting you into a new world of audio euphonia, hydropenia, microgonads bedazzled...


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

Patrick,

They have the waveguides too. Haven't looked to see if they have the smaller version from the smaller m series cabinets.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Each diaphragm has a different Fs. I thought that was interesting.


I'd love to hear Alex Voshvilo do a podcast. Would be interesting to hear his design philosophies. I know he was at the AES meeting two hours from here last month, but I'm not in the AES. 

One thing I've noticed in his designs is a tendency to avoid symmetry. For instance, the diaphragm on his designs is a ring, but the phase plug is a square. The throat is round but the mouth is rectangular. Etc. 

I'm betting this is designed to eliminate resonances. Basically you're always going to have resonances, but if you avoid symmetry those resonances will be spread out.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Right, that's why I was guessing the two diaphragms had a different Fs...would help avoid syncopatic resonances between the two diaphragms.

AES is having another convention at the end of the month...few guys from Celestion are going to be there giving two presentations on wide band compression driver designs, Voishvillo is there taking about dual diaphragm compression drivers, Byorn K from DIYA is giving a lecture on a new way to numerically analyze horn/waveguide/ducts, Charlie Hughes will give one on some eort of phase plug design too.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ggk said:


> These what you are looking for?
> 
> JBL D2430K Tweeter for JBL M2 #5032754X - Speaker Exchange[product-gallery]/0/


Is this the 1" exit? @ 355$ thAt is very do able.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

oabeieo said:


> Is this the 1" exit? @ 355$ thAt is very do able.


That is at least a 1.4" exit and looks to be 2". The mat has lines every inch and the driver appears to be a little over 5" total diameter.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

1.4" I think


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

1.5" according to the JBL literature...

How about a run of 1.5" straight entry horns Eric.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Or some straight minis to use with the D2415K that is like a .8" exit


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Right, that's why I was guessing the two diaphragms had a different Fs...would help avoid syncopatic resonances between the two diaphragms.
> 
> AES is having another convention at the end of the month...few guys from Celestion are going to be there giving two presentations on wide band compression driver designs, Voishvillo is there taking about dual diaphragm compression drivers, Byorn K from DIYA is giving a lecture on a new way to numerically analyze horn/waveguide/ducts, Charlie Hughes will give one on some eort of phase plug design too.


Ugh. Maybe I can sneak in?

I don't imagine the security at AES conventions is top notch.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> That is at least a 1.4" exit and looks to be 2". The mat has lines every inch and the driver appears to be a little over 5" total diameter.


Thats what kept me from buying a pair. At $700, I can kinda justify it. But they're HUGE. About the size of a melon. 7" x 7" x 8"!


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Ugh. Maybe I can sneak in?
> 
> I don't imagine the security at AES conventions is top notch.


I work in the live production biz, just carry any piece of rack mount gear through the loading dock area and look angry and you'll get in without issue.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Someone posted a conference a while back, was about a hour long, I got halfway through it and had one of the kids interrupt me ? I lost my page, anyone have a link maybe? 


The d2415k looks promising . .8" exit would work on a 1" horn , No?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> Someone posted a conference a while back, was about a hour long, I got halfway through it and had one of the kids interrupt me ? I lost my page, anyone have a link maybe?
> 
> 
> The d2415k looks promising . .8" exit would work on a 1" horn , No?


They make adapters for horns but you really don't want to use them. Increasing the pathlength by even one inch can screw up the response.

Having said that, I'm actually tempted to go the other way and REDUCE the exit on a compression driver. If you look at these new compression drivers with .75" and .5" exits, you'll notice they're identical to other models in the line, but with a smaller exit. 

So it seems like you might be able to put an insert into the throat and reduce the exit. 

A smaller exit will maintain constant directivity to a higher frequency.

A smaller exit could also be handy for my Synergy Horn experiments; it would shrink the diameter a tiny bit. True, it wouldn't be much, but when you're trying to cram five drivers into a space that's the size of a softball, everything counts


----------

